# How long does wood last???



## Deer Meat (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello,



    I was wondering if wood chunks could be to old and dry, and lose there flavor so to speak.
     A guy at work gave me a opened bag of hickory chunks that he said were at least 3-4 years old.


thanks


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2006)

Heya, Deer Meat!

Your question can be answered in a very long dissertation or in a short, swet manner.

Here goes the short one. 

IF your free wood has no mold, weird stains or funny little holes running through it...its probably OK.

IF your wood is not as light as balsa wood......its OK

IF your wood does not smell funny....its OK

And, finally, if you are not completely comfortable with it...toss it!

IMHO there are no shortcuts to food quality and and safety. 


Cheers!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks,

    I guess that the wood that I have is fine it look good, and has no noticeable odor.


----------

